# check valve?



## wannabescaper (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey all, I have a milwaukee MA957 on the way from aquariuplants.com, along with some co2 tube. I know the milw. regulator combo doesn't have a check valve (right?). I have a plastic one for the DIY setup currently, but should I invest in a brass one, or other material?

Thanks!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been using the off the shelf plastic ones on mine, but you do have to replace them every so often (maybe yearly), but other than that they seem to work okay.

I was going to buy the special C02 ones, but wow, what a big price difference.... :shock:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Jan, 

It's been my understanding that the brass ones are for applications where there is significant back pressure, such as in calcium reactors. I guess using one wouldn't hurt though. :yawinkle:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Cavan.

Does anyone know of a moderately priced check valve that's a little more appropriate than the cheap plastic ones? I wouldn't mind going that route, but I hate to spend 10 times as much if I don't have to....


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

About a year ago I bought one from McMaster Carr - you can find their website with Google. Unfortunately I don't remember the details, other than that it is a large diameter plastic one, at about $20 or so, with low opening pressure and acceptable pressure rating. McMaster Carr's website always gives you the opening page of their catalog, never a specific page, so finding specific things like this can be a chore, but they do have just about every imaginable size and type of valve you could ever want, and with relatively local distributers to keep the shipping cost just an arm, not an arm and a leg.


----------



## wannabescaper (Oct 14, 2005)

I just found one locally that is supposedly brass and only $6. Wanna see it to believe it. . . also a clippard needle valve for same price? sounds extremely low.. . .


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I was just about to post a thread asking the same question. I'm in Canada, Toronto specifically, does anyone know where I could get one? I was thinking Home Depot or this place called Princess Auto.

Anything specific to look for in a check valve? I'm also worried that they won't fit my tubing. It's the tubing that comes with the Hagen/Nutrafin ladder


----------

